# De'Longhi La Specialista EC9335M



## jazz8751 (Nov 30, 2019)

Hi group !

does anyone have a good set up with the De'Longhi La Specialista EC9335M and Lavazza Caffè Espresso black bag medium roast (see attachment)

I am in between grind 2 and 3 and the pressure gauge only goes up second or third mark in the optimum range. Crema looks nice 3 mm in a espresso cup and the double shot times at 20 seconds.

Grind 1went to the red arc after 2 drops so thats a no no. Grind 2 also went to the red arc. But was able to make it work once.

So if someone has a picture of the quantity dial and what grind would be appreciate !

cheers


----------

